# LMDC Hostels



## maleehaslays (Aug 27, 2019)

Is there anyone out there who is a student at LMDC?
Because I would really like to know about the hostel timings, the curfews, the rules (hope there aren't many )
Any sort of help would be appreciated!


----------



## teawiz (Jun 26, 2018)

maleehaslays said:


> Is there anyone out there who is a student at LMDC?
> Because I would really like to know about the hostel timings, the curfews, the rules (hope there aren't many
> 
> 
> ...


i would like to get information on this as well, please


----------



## maleehaslays (Aug 27, 2019)

Are you applying to LMDC?


----------



## Abdullah290 (Aug 29, 2019)

Sorry not the topic but which one is better ucmd or rlmc????


----------



## teawiz (Jun 26, 2018)

maleehaslays said:


> Are you applying to LMDC?


yup


----------



## maleehaslays (Aug 27, 2019)

prolly rlmc

- - - Updated - - -

me too, lets pray there arent many rules


----------



## Abdullah290 (Aug 29, 2019)

@maleehaslayd do you have some info about what is going on this year?First they make an ordinance then they cancel it and who knows know what....!!!


----------



## maleehaslays (Aug 27, 2019)

dude what??!? I didn't know. Well I did know that the authorities in Pakistan are bat**** crazy . So yeah... anything can be expected of them.


----------



## Abdullah290 (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah they made an ordinance and then on 29-30 august it wa cancelled by senators....I dont know i think it was because it implemented Donation system........🚦


----------



## maleehaslays (Aug 27, 2019)

hey are any of you guys applying to Shifa college of Medicine??


----------



## medschool123 (Jul 23, 2019)

maleehaslays said:


> hey are any of you guys applying to Shifa college of Medicine??


I am 🙂


----------



## maleehaslays (Aug 27, 2019)

Okay so I went to Shifa's website and it says 4th September was the last date of form submission... like wtf my result just came out yesterday.
Do you guys know if the admissions are still open?


----------



## medschool123 (Jul 23, 2019)

maleehaslays said:


> Okay so I went to Shifa's website and it says 4th September was the last date of form submission... like wtf my result just came out yesterday.
> Do you guys know if the admissions are still open?


Admissions begin September 30th? What page are you looking at. 
The admissions schedule is listed here: https://stmu.edu.pk/admissions/admission-process/


----------



## maleehaslays (Aug 27, 2019)

I was looking at the DPT admission page and it said 4th sept.
https://stmu.edu.pk/doctor-of-physical-therapy-dpt/


----------



## medschool123 (Jul 23, 2019)

maleehaslays said:


> I was looking at the DPT admission page and it said 4th sept.
> https://stmu.edu.pk/doctor-of-physical-therapy-dpt/


Yeah that’s for DPT, not MBBS


----------

